# 1/72 HobbyBoss "Dora" Railway Gun kit for Sale



## CoalMiner2015 (Mar 13, 2016)

All;

I have a brand new(only opened to look at instructions) 1/72 HobbyBoss Dora German Railway Gun for sale. I decided to sell the kit as I have purchased the 1/35 scale model of the Gun. I will ship for free in the Continental United States, if it is to go overseas, please contact me for a shipping quote. I am asking $300 for the kit. That is what I paid for it. You can contact me at 
[email protected]

Best regards
Eric


----------

